# Pokémon Go!



## DGMPhotography (Jul 10, 2016)

My newest video is up!


----------



## DGMPhotography (Jan 6, 2017)

laverne said:


> Pokemon Go is one of my favourite games, all time



Haha, nice necrobump, man. Glad you enjoy the game!


----------

